# Puppies that stress cats..



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I posted a few days ago that I thought my car was constipated after eating some of Betty's food. I had been given a cat laxative by the vet nurse to try before taking the cat to the vet. After a few days it was clear that things were not getting any better so I decided to take her to the vet. It transpires that she has cystitis.
Apparently the main cause of this in cats is stress ( about 50% of cats will get this) and in our case almost certainly caused by Betty. I just thought I would share this as I know there were a few people posting recently concerned about
introducing their prospective puppies to their cats. At least if you know what to look out for ( cat constantly squatting) you know what is going an and can be prepared!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good info Colin


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you Colin, that is very useful.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We have four cats too many, one ignores the dog, the other three take the odd swipe and growl at her. No constipation though.


----------



## Donnag (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Colin, we had the same problem with our cat, it was before we got Wynny though so luckily we can't blame it on the puppy.

We had a terrible time backwards and forwards to the vet as no medication would work. We were being treated for urinary crystals which is very common in male cats and found the only thing that cured this was by changing the diet to Royal Canin urinary dry food. Touch wood two years down the line we haven't had another repeat. 

Good luck, hope your cat is on the mend as I know how distressing this is for them.

Donna


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh good - another thing to look forward to with my three then! 

Colin, really feel for you. Glad to hear the cat is on the mend now. 

Turi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Poor cat, hope he gets better soon. Mine just never adapted to having a puppy.


----------

